# Datenbasis SQL, Struktur XML



## gladiator09 (22. Jan 2013)

Hi Leute,

gibt es schon etwas fertiges, wo ich meine "Datenbank-Abfragen" wie SQL-Syntax machen kann, die Daten jedoch nicht in einer relationalen Datenbank gespeichert werden, sondern in einem XML-File?

Danke & LG,
Alex


----------



## Marcinek (23. Jan 2013)

ja, mit XPath.


----------



## gladiator09 (25. Jan 2013)

OK danke.

Aber so komplex wie SQL-Queries (Where-Verknüpfungen, Order, GroupBy, ...) gibts da nicht oder?

LG,
Alex


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2013)

Nicht in Java, du kannst dir aber mal LINQ in C# ansehen. Das ist extrem komfortabel.

HowTo: LINQ to XML – Daten lesen | Code-Inside Blog

LINQ to XML


----------



## achillesat (25. Jan 2013)

Falls du ein Mac benutzt kann ich dir Sequel Pro empfehlen :toll:


----------



## nillehammer (25. Jan 2013)

> OK danke.
> 
> Aber so komplex wie SQL-Queries (Where-Verknüpfungen, Order, GroupBy, ...) gibts da nicht oder?
> 
> ...


Wenn die Möglichkeiten von XPath Dir nicht ausreichen, gibt es noch XQery. Das ist als SQL-Äquivalent für XML entwickelt worden.


----------

